# P.E. Detail sets



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

I just recently ordered the '64 Thunderbolt. I was informed on FB group I am on that there is a P.E. set for this kit put out by Performance Detail Products. I did a bunch of searches and couldn't find anything about the company nor a detail set for a 64 Thunderbolt.

Does anyone on here know of this P.E. set? Anyone knows where to get it?

Or better yet does Performance Detail products still exist?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

If you haven't found one with a google search there probably isn't one. "Performance Detail Products" is a terrible business name to use on the internet, since it's such a generic term and doesn't show any specific hits to that company. 

Perhaps they used the generic 'hot rod' or 'vintage race car' PE upgrade set?


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Apr 7, 2018)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> If you haven't found one with a google search there probably isn't one. "Performance Detail Products" is a terrible business name to use on the internet, since it's such a generic term and doesn't show any specific hits to that company.
> 
> Perhaps they used the generic 'hot rod' or 'vintage race car' PE upgrade set?


Well below is the photo a guy on the facebook model group I am on posted that he used on his Thunderbolt.

The business name is terrible either business name or product name I should say. Ive found other products under the same name on ebay but they were not for the Thunderbolt.


----------

